# Help! Abnormal Bleeding



## JDM_Koshka (Jun 17, 2014)

My baby has had a normal pregnancy until now, the 24th day. At 4am, my boyfriend checked her and there was no bleeding. At 6:30am she was breathing a little heavy in her litter box and there was small spots of blood everywhere. She's not acting aggressive and still drinks water. What's going on? 
Also, I can't contact my vet for another 15 minutes.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

She's over due. She needs to see a vet asap as bleeding isn't normal and she's over due and she's not pushing out babies. She'll probably need surgery. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JDM_Koshka (Jun 17, 2014)

I brought her to the vet, and they said they would give her oxytocin to induce labor. They want to get the babies out then stop the bleeding.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

If it doesn't work within twenty minutes id insist they save the living rat you already have. If they save the babies and the mom dies then the babies will likely die. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JDM_Koshka (Jun 17, 2014)

I've had no updates still


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

That's concerning. They've your rat, and they haven't told you what's happening?


----------



## JDM_Koshka (Jun 17, 2014)

Alright, I was just told that after 2 shots she still did not give birth. I was able to see her for a couple minutes before she went into surgery. Please pray for her, send light and luck, or whatever you wish.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hoping she pulls through, the poor mama!


----------



## JDM_Koshka (Jun 17, 2014)

The vet said he's waiting for the anesthetic to wear off before she comes home with me. The placenta had detached with 4 of the babies, and the other 4 drowned in blood from her trying to miscarry.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

How's she doing?


----------



## JDM_Koshka (Jun 17, 2014)

She didn't make it. The vet told my boyfriend she woke up from the anesthetic and then just closed her eyes again...


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

So sorry. This is a sad reality with rats. Their pregnancies are only supposed to go 24 days. Even the surgery to remove the babies is extremely risky. 
Alot of rats make it through pregnancy ok, alot dont. 

Sorry your girl was one of the unlucky ones.


----------



## JDM_Koshka (Jun 17, 2014)

Before I buried her, I noticed her eyes had turned blue. I hate to compare it to this, but it looked like the eyes of the vampires in the Underworld series. Can anyone tell me why this happened?


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

JDM_Koshka said:


> Before I buried her, I noticed her eyes had turned blue. I hate to compare it to this, but it looked like the eyes of the vampires in the Underworld series. Can anyone tell me why this happened?


When an animal or even human, dies, the body quits producing and circulating body fluids. The opacity of the cornea and lense will change because of the lack of oxygen. The eye needs to be moist for oxygen to be absorbed, but with death, there is no tears or blood circulating oxygen. Which results in the blue/gray tint.

My family buries people for a living.


----------



## JDM_Koshka (Jun 17, 2014)

I never knew that would affect the colour of the eyes. How strange. Thank you


----------

